# 200 miles range!



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

That is 1,980lbs. of SLA batteries!
It must handle like a Lincoln Continental!
I wonder what it would weigh with Life batteries?
Regards,
John


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

200 Miles at what speed and what terrain? With 12volt FLA’s no less?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is one from 1996 with nickel metal hydride:
http://www.megawattmotorworks.com/display.asp?dismode=article&artid=305


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> How might he had optimized the car for a longer range?


 Lots of energy storage, low drag force, batteries a high proportion of the overall vehicle weight.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

Based on the following below, I am going to assume they made an optimistic range estimate. The aero mods seem to be well done. The 162Wh/mile seems pretty good but we've got a standard Swift(pretty much the same car) on this site getting better than 200Wh/mile at highway speeds, the 162Wh/mile makes me wonder what speed. Heavy heavy car, begs for lithium with all the aero modding.

Current:	156 Miles (251 Kilometers)
As of 5/5/2010


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't show this thread to Tom Sines... it's unique... but it's a conversion... it has a 200 mile range, and it's fun to drive but it has a steering wheel pointed at your chest and can't turn on a time... his head will explode.


----------



## tinrobot (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm reading that the car has driven a grand total of 156 miles

I guess the 200 mile range is still theoretical at this point.


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

tinrobot said:


> I'm reading that the car has driven a grand total of 156 miles
> 
> I guess the 200 mile range is still theoretical at this point.



I'm skeptical, too, but if all he does is go one more mile, that's still 157. So maybe he'll pass 200.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Here I go being picky again but it doesn’t say if the 156miles was all at once? If so great. I’d feel like I was in tall clover if I got just half of that per charge. No matter how picky I can get there is no denying that it is a slick car and a lot of work.


----------



## hardwired (Sep 11, 2007)

Lots of info on this car here http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/ultimate-aerodynamic-car-dave-clouds-dolphin-13142.html page 6 of the thread has build pictures


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not involved with the car, but I have seen it in person. It is basically the front half of a geo metro with a custom chassis from the door pillars back, and a custom aero nose.

I know for a fact that it has been driven 80 highway miles on a single charge with a battery pack that is half the size of the final battery configuration. So simply doubling that should get 150+ miles on a charge. Also the batteries being used are actually quite old; newer ones would certainly perform better. 

So my personal take is the car is quite impressive and it should be able to make 200 miles under good conditions with a strong battery pack.


----------

